# Strawberry Lemonade Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡

This is my strawberry lemonade inspired nail art.

For this design I used all Essence nail polishes 

I hope you like it!

Thank you!

Samantha Beauty


----------

